# I not only have these pencils, but also these other pencils



## Pirulo1234

Hola a todos,

Acabo de escuchar la siguiente frase en un curso de inglés que estoy haciendo:

*I not only have these two pencils, but also these other pencils*

Mi pregunta es... ¿no sería más correcto haber dicho *"I don't only have..."* en lugar de *"I not only have..."*?

Gracias


----------



## Ania6

Mmmmm yo diría que not es correct, ya que el "don't " es un verbo auxiliar y el "not" ya está negando la oración.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Pirulo1234 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Acabo de escuchar la siguiente frase en un curso de inglés que estoy haciendo:
> 
> *I not only have these two pencils, but also these other pencils*
> 
> Mi pregunta es... ¿no sería más correcto haber dicho *"I don't only have..."* en lugar de *"I not only have..."*?
> 
> Gracias


Échale un ojo a esto https://www.espressoenglish.net/how-to-form-english-sentences-with-not-only-but-also/"Not only...but also..." es una construccion enfática equivalente a nuestro " no solo...sino también...".


----------



## Ania6

Marsianitoh said:


> Échale un ojo a esto https://www.espressoenglish.net/how-to-form-english-sentences-with-not-only-but-also/"Not only...but also..." es una construccion enfática.


Si, es cierto. 
Y mi disculpas al autor del hilo por haber dado una respuesta tan vaga. Sabía que not era correcto pero porque el don't no me suena bien. Vamos, que cuando hablas y lees en inglés, ocurre que ya hay cosas que te van saliendo solas por ese motivo.


----------



## Lnewqban

Si usara el "don't", entonces no usaría el "but".
I don't have these two pencils only, I also have these other pencils.


----------



## Trailbosstom

Lnewqban is quite correct but I think you should stay with NOT ONLY. I think it will serve you better.

FOR FUN:
Many negatives like this take the interrogative form when they are first in the sentence.

They mean the same thing:
I not only have a dog, but a cat as well.
Not only do I have a dog, but a cat as well.

I seldom traveled when I was young.
Seldom did I travel when I was young.

I hardly ever am depressed.
Hardly ever am I depressed.

She never misses class.
Never does she miss class.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Se puede reconstruir frase balanceada
"i have -not only- these 2 pencils, -but also- these others.

No se puede reconstruir
"i have DON'T only these 2 pencils, but also these others.


----------



## Trailbosstom

Well, you can never say "I have don't..."


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Trailbosstom said:


> Well, you can never say "I have don't..."




Yes, that is what I said: it can not be reconstructed "I have don't..."


----------



## anahiseri

básicamente estamos mezclando dos maneras de usar el verbo HAVE en el sentido de posesión.
la manera "británica", que normalmente lleva got, aunque no es obligatorio:
I haven't got a pencil  = I haven't a pencil

y la manera "americana":
I don't have a pencil,    (que a mí me parece más sencilla; es la que aconsejo que usen mis alumnos)

Entonces, a la británica, al meter el *only, *en vez de decir 
I haven't only these pencils....
se dice
I not only have these pencils (también se puede decir  I have not only these ...

y a la americana
I don't only have these pencils


----------



## Marsianitoh

anahiseri said:


> básicamente estamos mezclando dos maneras de usar el verbo HAVE en el sentido de posesión.
> la manera "británica", que normalmente lleva got, aunque no es obligatorio:
> I haven't got a pencil  = I haven't a pencil
> 
> y la manera "americana":
> I don't have a pencil,    (que a mí me parece más sencilla; es la que aconsejo que usen mis alumnos)
> 
> Entonces, a la británica, al meter el *only, *en vez de decir
> I haven't only these pencils....
> se dice
> I not only have these pencils (también se puede decir  I have not only these ...
> 
> y a la americana
> I don't only have these pencils


?????
La secuencia " not only X but also Y " no tiene ver con el uso de "have" o de "have got", puede aparecer con cualquier otro verbo, es una manera formal de añadir énfasis ( sobre todo si además va acompañada de inversión) Not only … but also gramática inglés en "English Grammar Today" - Cambridge University Press


----------



## Bevj

Lnewqban said:


> Si usara el "don't", entonces no usaría el "but".
> I don't have these two pencils only, I also have these other pencils.


Para mí no es correcto.  Debe decir 'I don't only have....:




anahiseri said:


> la manera "británica", que normalmente lleva got, aunque no es obligatorio:
> I haven't got a pencil  = I haven't a pencil
> Entonces, a la británica, al meter el *only, *en vez de decir
> I haven't only these pencils....
> se dice
> I not only have these pencils (también se puede decir  I have not only these ...



En BrE - 'I *haven't only got *these pencils...'

Pero el problema con esta duda, como tantos ejercicios en libros de gramática, es que la oración original es artificial y forzada.  Nadie diría esto en la vida real.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Pero el problema con esta duda, como tantos ejercicios en libros de gramática, es que la oración original es artificial y forzada.  Nadie diría esto en la vida real.


Jo, parece que me has leído la mente, es que nos empeñamos en ilustrar este tipo de estructuras pomposas con ejemplos aparentemente sencillos,  para que  se entiendan mejor,  pero es como ponerle a un santo dos pistolas. No sé utiliza " not only...but also..." para hablar de los lápices que tienes o dejas de tener.Lo que pasa es que nos empeñamos en que los alumnos aprendan X estructuras gramaticales mucho antes de que su nivel del idioma y/o sus necesidades comunicativas en el mismo se lo pidan naturalmente. Y así nos va...


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Bevj said:


> Para mí no es correcto.  Debe decir 'I don't only have....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En BrE - 'I *haven't only got *these pencils...'
> 
> Pero el problema con esta duda, como tantos ejercicios en libros de gramática, es que la oración original es artificial y forzada.  Nadie diría esto en la vida real.




"La oración original es artificial y forzada? Nadie diría eso en la vida real?
I beg to differ, usage of "not only (this or abc), but also (that or xyz) is common and formal.


----------



## Bevj

But *of course* 'not only... but also' is a common construcción. 
But to _contrive_ an example using _pencils_ to illustrate the point is *not*.
In an ordinary, natural conversation (BrE):
Not only are these pencils mine, these are as well.
These pencils are mine and so are these.
I've got two pencils here and these others are also mine.


----------



## pachanga7

The discussion of grammar is valid but the example needs more realism. How about:

Not only did she take my pencils without asking, but she ended up breaking three of them!

I think the “also” is often optional.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Bevj said:


> But *of course* 'not only... but also' is a common construcción.
> But to _contrive_ an example using _pencils_ to illustrate the point is *not*.
> In an ordinary, natural conversation (BrE):
> Not only are these pencils mine, these are as well.
> These pencils are mine and so are these.
> I've got two pencils here and these others are also mine.




The original sentence in English is correct, common and formal. There is no such contriving. It could be "this two pencils, this two houses, this two friends, poems...


----------



## pachanga7

These two...


----------



## Isabel Sewell

pachanga7 said:


> These two...



Thank you


----------



## Bevj

Isabel Sewell said:


> The original sentence in English is correct, common and formal.



As a native English speaker I disagree.  The sentence is correct but most certainly *not* common.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

A


Bevj said:


> As a native English speaker I disagree.  The sentence is correct but most certainly *not* common.




I have spoken both English and Spanish for most of my life. Maybe agree to disagree


----------



## anahiseri

Marsianitoh said:


> La secuencia " not only X but also Y " no tiene ver con el uso de "have" o de "have got", puede aparecer con cualquier otro verbo, es una manera formal de añadir énfasis ( sobre todo si además va acompañada de inversión)


Por supuesto que la expresión puede aparecer con cualquier verbo, pero es que en los mensajes 1, 2, 4, 5 , 7, 8, y 9 se hace referencia a las dos maneras de negar el verbo *have* en sentido de "tener", y en eso sí que es especial este verbo. 

Luego está la inversión, que es otro tema.
1) sirve para hacer una condicional sin "if".
2) Aquí tenemos el otro uso: la oración empieza con una expresión negativa (never, hardly ...  aquí : *not only)*   y la inversión consiste en poner el verbo auxiliar delante del verbo principal, como si fuera una pregunta; y si la frase sin inversión no lleva auxiliar, hay que poner el verbo delante del sujeto, de nuevo como en las interrogativas. De ahí que al usar el verbo *have* haya que hacerlo a la americana con *"do" *(Not only do I have) o bien  poner el "got" a la inglesa (Not only have I got)


----------



## Isabel Sewell

anahiseri said:


> Por supuesto que la expresión puede aparecer con cualquier verbo, pero es que en los mensajes 1, 2, 4, 5 , 7, 8, y 9 se hace referencia a las dos maneras de negar el verbo *have* en sentido de "tener", y en eso sí que es especial este verbo.
> 
> Luego está la inversión, que es otro tema.
> 1) sirve para hacer una condicional sin "if".
> 2) Aquí tenemos el otro uso: la oración empieza con una expresión negativa (never, hardly ...  aquí : *not only)*   y la inversión consiste en poner el verbo auxiliar delante del verbo principal, como si fuera una pregunta; y si la frase sin inversión no lleva auxiliar, hay que poner el verbo delante del sujeto, de nuevo como en las interrogativas. De ahí que al usar el verbo *have* haya que hacerlo a la americana con *"do" *(Not only do I have) o bien  poner el "got" a la inglesa (Not only have I got)




En los mensajes 1 (frase original) y 7 y 9:
"not only" en la frase original no trata de negar algo. "not only...but also" se usa para enlazar dos cosas, acciones, situaciones...
not only


----------



## anahiseri

Sí, claro, por supuesto que se trata de "not only... but also" (no solo ... sino también), pero en la mayoría de los posts aparecen dudas relacionadas con la negación de "have", I Marsianitoh menciona la inversión.


----------



## dalv

Bevj said:


> As a native English speaker I disagree. The sentence is correct but most certainly *not* common





Isabel Sewell said:


> I have spoken both English and Spanish for most of my life. Maybe agree to disagree


)

I agree with Bevj the original sentence just sounds odd. I think (please correct me if I'm wrong) that when you use _not only, also/but also _the *"also"* most of the time is something bigger, better, different or some sort of punch line like:
_I not only have these two pencils, I also have the whole drawing kit
not only did I buy the apartment, I also bought all the furniture in it_


----------



## Isabel Sewell

dalv said:


> )
> 
> I agree with Bevj the original sentence just sounds odd. I think (please correct me if I'm wrong) that when you use _not only, also/but also _the *"also"* most of the time is something bigger, better, different or some sort of punch line like:
> _I not only have these two pencils, I also have the whole drawing kit
> not only did I buy the apartment, I also bought all the furniture in it_



I disagree, the original English sentence is correct.
Say a teacher has a table set up for kids to write. Kids arrive, there are only two pencils on the table. Kids begin to fight over the pencils. Teacher says: kids is ok, I not only have this two pencils, but, but but, let me show you, I also have these! As she pulls out a basket full of pencils. Kids' eyes and mouth are wide open. There's cheers.  Every body is happy.

I NOT ONLY ... BUT I ALSO
Not only - sets the tone. But also - provides the idea that there may be a surprise coming. This is fully documented on many websites.


----------



## dalv

Isabel Sewell said:


> I disagree, the original English sentence is correct.
> Say a teacher has a table set up for kids to write. Kids arrive, there are only two pencils on the table. Kids begin to fight over the pencils. Teacher says: kids is *(it is/its)* ok, I not only have this *(these)* two pencils, but, but but, let me show you, I also have these! As she pulls out a basket full of pencils. Kids' eyes and mouth are wide open. There's cheers.  Every body is happy.
> 
> I NOT ONLY ... BUT I ALSO
> Not only - sets the tone. But also - provides the idea that there may be a surprise coming. This is fully documented on many websites.



You give a good example, but is not exactly the original sentence. I'm only referring to the exact wording of the original sentence, it sounds odd to me but that's my opinion, maybe it sounds just fine to everyone else.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

dalv said:


> You give a good example, but is not exactly the original sentence. I'm only referring to the exact wording of the original sentence, it sounds odd to me but that's my opinion, maybe it sounds just fine to everyone else.



Thank you for correcting my typos.


----------

